# credit card repayment protector



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

was looking to wind up all the credit cards, and was looking at the Egg CREDIT CARD REPAYMENT PROTECTOR thats been on my account, when i phoned up and asked what its doing on my account, she said its been on the account from when i applied for it, saying i opted for this when i applied, which i find rather strange, as its unlikely i'd want it as i dont believe in them.

now, im not wanting to sound like im trying it on, etc etc, but is this reclaimable in the same way as the banks PPI's (payment protection insurance)?

i won them back as i wasnt informed about the product in depth, as im self employed it wasn't suitable for me and that other products were available on the open market that were

*i really dont want to hear the usual "you signed upto it" or the like, as i really cant be bothered to hear it, if you dont have something constructive to say, please dont say anything as there plenty of other threads to read and comment on*

:thumb:


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

forgot to add, i dont have paper statements, and never really checked it before now, i know, bit stupid of me, d'oh


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

http://www.moneysavingexpert.com/reclaim/ppi-loan-insurance

to do with loans, but same kinda thing


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

update info, took card out Feb 06 apparently, on money savering website, this intrestingly came up
*
Egg: Fined £721,000 in Dec 2008 for serious failings in its credit card PPI sales by telephone between Jan 05 and Dec 07. Egg has said it will be writing to customers, asking them to call a dedicated number if they are concerned they were missold PPI, and will compensate where appropriate. More Info: Egg.*


----------



## one_question (Nov 12, 2008)

There is something on that Money Saving Expert forum about this. 

There's various things that will make it invalid such as no signature or taking it out when you were unlikely to get paid out - e.g had an illness that meant you wouldn't be covered.

I think that you need to write to them and ask for proof of your signature - as a starting point.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

one_question said:


> There is something on that Money Saving Expert forum about this.
> 
> There's various things that will make it invalid such as no signature or taking it out when you were unlikely to get paid out - e.g had an illness that meant you wouldn't be covered.
> 
> I think that you need to write to them and ask for proof of your signature - as a starting point.


well i probably signed the original opening of the account, and she said i ticked the box, but in hindsight, if thats right, then the product was never thoroughly explained i would have thought

its certainly not the balance of what i have borrowed/used thats in question, just the "protector" thingy


----------



## DiscoDriver (Oct 27, 2009)

If it's not a product you could ever have claimed upon because of your personal circumstances (ie being self-employed) then I highly doubt they would be able to deny you repayment. If you can confirm this, I would recommend going to them directly and if this fails to resolve I would buy a Mail On Sunday and get Tony Hetherington's address and ask him to take up the case on your behalf.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Sounds like a good idea, I certainly aim to take it up with them


----------



## VixMix (May 8, 2008)

My brother got paid back his contributions for his RBS credit card on the basis that he was a student when he took out the credit card and then self employed so it would never have applied to him. They initially argued that this was his fault for not reading the T&Cs but he used the Money Saving Expert guides and threatened to go to the Ombudsman and they settled. I believe he asked for the total of everything he'd paid toward it plus interest he'd have lost if it was in his account (its either 8 or 6% as set down in law).


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Another thing that gets up my nose is that they can put up tha apr on the card balance, even though when you put something on the card earlier, a lot earlier, you start paying the increased apr 

My balance started going up each month ever tho I hadn't put anything on it!!!!!!!


----------



## DiscoDriver (Oct 27, 2009)

I love the wheeze that used to be in place (not sure if it still is or not) that you will get charged interest on the whole of the spend until it is fully paid off hence if you buy goods of £1000 in month1 and at the end of month1 only pay off £990 you will continue each month to be charged interest on the full £1000, despite the fact you no longer owe £1000.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

small update on this.

discussed it one the phone with them, they said they'd send out a copy of what i signed/box ticked when i took it out with them, within 7 days, waited, nothing.

so rang up again, discussed it again, told them i hadnt recieved what they promised, guy said i could start a dispute there and then, and they'd get back to me within 8 weeks, that was just before xmas, got a letter today saying they'd be re-embursing me all the payments i had made, plus interest, without talking to anyone about it.

so cheque should be here soon, so should be a good start to the year


----------

